# pigtail required



## wallace (24 May 2013)

Is their anyone out their in metal world that can make me a pigtale for attaching mops. I want it to go on the grinder I've just finished restoreing. It doesn't need to be threaded to attach just the same size as the spindle. Anyone interested?
Mark


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2013)

You can buy them L and R hand, various bore sizes. Tool suppliers to jewellery manufacturers often stock them.


----------



## AndyT (24 May 2013)

Axi have them - http://www.axminster.co.uk/polishing-mop-adaptor-tapered-spindle-prod886085/ - unless yours has a huge spindle?


----------

